# Harry Potter characters and Enneagram



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

There's a topic dedicated to fictional characters, but I think that the specific matter of Enneagram and HP characters is one that many would be interested in, and which I imagine quite a few members here have strong opinions about. I don't think I have much to say that would be very helpful to start with, but I am very interested in hearing everyone's thoughts on the characters' types. 

Feel free to tell us all about your interpretation of the Harry Potter characters' types!


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

If you don't mind, I'm going to repost something from the Harry Potter thread in "Guess the Type", because I did go into the characters' Enneagram types. In fact, I'll edit out the MBTI parts. 

---

I can explain these in depth upon request. (In fact, please do!) I've read the books and seen the movies just under a million times, more or less, but I'm only going to cover the characters I feel comfortable typing.

Harry: 6w5-9w1-2w1 (counter-phobic)
Ron: 6w7-1w9-3w4 (counter-phobic when it really counts, phobic the rest of the time)
Hermione: 1w2-3w2-5w6

Dumbledore: 5w4-9w1-3w2
Voldemort: 3w4-8w9-5w4

Ginny: 7w8
Fred: 7w6
George: 7w6
Percy: 1w2
Charlie: 9w8
Bill: 8w9
Molly: 2w1
Arthur: 9w1

Draco: 3w4
Neville: 6w5 (phobic)
Luna: 5w4
Cho: 2w3 
Lee Jordan: 7w6

Cedric: 9w8
Viktor: 9w8
Fleur: 3w4

James: 7w8
Sirius: 6w7 (counter-phobic)
Remus: 9w1
Peter: 2w3
Lily: 9w8

Snape: 5w6-3w2-1w9
McGonagall: 1w2
Trelawney: 4w5
Hagrid: 2w1
Lockhart: 3w4
Umbridge: 1w2

Mad-Eye: 6w7 (counter-phobic)
Tonks: 7w6
Kingsley: 9w8

Barty Crouch (Sr): 1w2
Ludo Bagman: 7w8
Lucius Malfoy: 3w4
Rita Skeeter: 3w2

Dobby: 2w1
Winky: 9w1
Kreacher: 1w2


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

throughtheroses said:


> If you don't mind, I'm going to repost something from the Harry Potter thread in "Guess the Type", because I did go into the characters' Enneagram types. In fact, I'll edit out the MBTI parts.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Explain Dumbledore, please. It's very similar to my own so I got curious to what your reasons are.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

@Blue Soul

Dumbledore is clearly an analytical planner (or, as I like to say, "chess master") by nature, and he seems to approach everything from a very uniquely detached perspective. He has little trouble dissociating from his emotions when it comes to "the greater good"--using Snape, sacrificing Harry, etc.--and overall has that slightly odd vibe of most 5s, especially old ones.  

Even more, Dumbledore is an intellectual and effective leader, which could indicate an integration to 8. And when he's stressed or deflecting people's concerns, he tends to mention simple physical comforts such as warm socks, knitting patterns, candy, and so on. I think that could point to a disintegration to the pleasure-loving 7 (and inferior Se, if you're into MBTI). Also, I say 5w4 over 5w6 because I really don't see any 6 in him whatsoever... and he fits the "absent-minded professor" stereotype of the 5w4 perfectly. 

As for his 9-fix, Dumbledore is a natural peacemaker. He strives to promote harmony and nonviolence in the wizarding world, and then there's also the dissociation from emotions that I mentioned earlier. I think this indicates a 9w8, especially because he can become quite frightening when angry and has that latent ambitious side.

And about that ambition... I see that as a 3w2 heart center (which, like the 5 and 9, plays into his emotional dissociation). I'm not as sure about this one as the other two fixes, but I think it's the most likely of the three image types. 

Much of this goes along with my interpretation of his MBTI type as well: INTJ. (And I see that you're an INTJ!) I know that most people peg him as an INFJ, but I see more Fi than Fe in book!Dumbledore at least.  And I think the NiTe is pretty obvious.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

throughtheroses said:


> @Blue Soul
> 
> Dumbledore is clearly an analytical planner (or, as I like to say, "chess master") by nature, and he seems to approach everything from a very uniquely detached perspective. He has little trouble dissociating from his emotions when it comes to "the greater good"--using Snape, sacrificing Harry, etc.--and overall has that slightly odd vibe of most 5s, especially old ones.
> 
> ...


Excellent analysis. And I agree about the MBTI-typing and I don't really see the Fe either, except late in the first movie where I think he's portayed differently from the books.

Why did you choose 3w2 over 3w4 though?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Is Lockhart a 7? 
Something about 3 feels wrong, he's just so over the top narcissistic and attention seeking yet somehow it doesn't feel image-y. And I'd even say 2w3 for heart fix, or 3w2 (and if he is a 3 then definitely 3w2)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@throughtheroses Great list. Snape, please.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Is Lockhart a 7?
> Something about 3 feels wrong, he's just so over the top narcissistic and attention seeking yet somehow it doesn't feel image-y. And I'd even say 2w3 for heart, or 3w2 (and if he is a 3 then definitely 3w2)


I don't think there's anything 2 about Lockhart at all. Everything he does is for selfish reasons and to gain more fame, he steps on peoples' heads and it's all fueled into this brilliant golden distorted image of himself.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

And so it begins


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Blue Soul said:


> Excellent analysis. And I agree about the MBTI-typing and I don't really see the Fe either, except late in the first movie where I think he's portayed differently from the books.
> 
> Why did you choose 3w2 over 3w4 though?


Whoops! I had a feeling I was forgetting something. 

I chose 3w2 because of his strong humanitarian focus, and also because he doesn't seem to get hung up on his emotions much. If anything, I'd say that he actively avoids them and throws himself into helping others, like the 3w2. However, I could also see the 3w4, so anything's possible!


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Blue Soul said:


> I don't think there's anything 2 about Lockhart at all. Everything he does is for selfish reasons and to gain more fame, he steps on peoples' heads and it's all fueled into this brilliant golden distorted image of himself.


2 is not really about being selfless though, social 2 theme is "Ambition" and 2 vice is pride.

From Tom Condon's fine distinctions, this is unhealthy 3w2:


> Capable of preening, boastful behavior and shameless self promotion. • Some are openly competitive, revel in winning and believe that they are better than others.
> • Can develop messiah complexes, becoming convinced that they are exemplars of the right way to live.
> • May believe they are farther along than they are and begin teaching to others what they have not yet truly learned.
> • Easily slip into impersonation, falsifying their sentiments for others and intentionally lying to gain advantage; the behavior of con-artists and sociopaths.
> • Can be exceptionally hostile; see other people as two-dimensional things.


And 3w4:


> Can lack a sense of humor about themselves and accuse their critics of being too plebeian to appreciate them.
> • A high-minded quality that is really a form of vanity; mistake their ambitions for principles.
> • Less obviously image conscious, but can still project a vague, implicit superiority.
> • Implicitly competitive but tend to compete with themselves first.
> ...


----------



## BelladonnaPoe (May 26, 2016)

Amaranthine said:


> Is Lockhart a 7?
> Something about 3 feels wrong, he's just so over the top narcissistic and attention seeking yet somehow it doesn't feel image-y. And I'd even say 2w3 for heart fix, or 3w2 (and if he is a 3 then definitely 3w2)


I can see where you are coming from with the 7, but I think his primary type would be the 3w4. Lockhart is obsessed with his image and all that it entails. He is more concerned with appearing to be successful and competent than actually being genuine. He's clearly unhealthy in this regard. 

I don't really see any 2 in him because there is never really any regard for others in his actions. Most of what Lockhart does is out of a self-centered need to be perceived as great, rather than help people. 

The 7 could be his head center, but i could see the 6w7 being more accurate for that place.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

lets mosey said:


> @throughtheroses Great list. Snape, please.


Snape is the other side of 5. While Dumbledore exemplifies the kooky professor who's secretly an analytical mastermind (5w4), Snape brings in the self-aware insecurity and isolation of the 5w6. He is cynical about his detachment and throws himself completely into his studies and work, perfecting preexisting potion recipes and exploring the Dark Arts. 5s want to be the best in their chosen fields in order to be intellectually dominant, and Snape exhibits that perfectly.

That fascination is also why I put the 3w2 as his heart center. Although it may seem strange on a surface level, Snape has a very glamorous alter ego that he uses to build up his private self-image: The Half-Blood Prince. 3s are known for workaholism, and Snape throws himself completely into whatever 'job' he has, whether that's being the Potions Master or betraying Voldemort on the sly. Snape also seems to have a strange awareness of appearances, since he could in fact pull a fast one on Voldemort, and he seems unhealthily out-of-touch with his own emotions (even his "I love Lily" thing is clearly not dealt with in a remotely healthy way). People who have a strong 3-fix fear rejection and need admiration more than anything, and I think Snape's Worst Memory is an ideal reflection of that. Similarly, 3s at their worst become vindictive and obsessive, and, well...  The 2-wing is mostly because of his tendency towards obsessive devotion, even at risk of ignoring his own needs (which a w4 would be hard-pressed to do). Not all 3w2s are like that, of course, but he's not exactly a cognitively healthy individual.

As for his gut center of 1w2, I think he has a noticeable perfectionistic and idealistic streak in his own weird Snape way. Unhealthy 1s can also be pretty judgmental, and Snape is certainly that!


----------



## BelladonnaPoe (May 26, 2016)

Amaranthine said:


> 2 is not really about being selfless though, social 2 theme is "Ambition" and 2 vice is pride.
> 
> From Tom Condon's fine distinctions, this is unhealthy 3w2:
> 
> And 3w4:


The 2 is more about helping others, not really ambition. Ambition is more of the 3's gambit. 2s are searching for love and self affirmation through relationships with others. Lockhart never really show that kind of behavior other than needing public praise. However, the public affirmation is always in response to his "accomplishments" which is clearly what he wants.

There is evidence of both wings in Lockhart based on your descriptions, but I think that is reading far too much into the character. Lockhart is, by design, a farce. He's a nothing little man standing on the stolen accomplishments of other wizards. In my own understanding and interpretation of the character, you could make the argument that Lockhart is at a moderate health level for the 3w4 and just doesn't care that he has no real accomplishments. He clearly just wants glory and to be fawned over for doing as little work as possible.

But that's just my interpretation.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> 2 is not really about being selfless though, social 2 theme is "Ambition" and 2 vice is pride.
> 
> From Tom Condon's fine distinctions, this is unhealthy 3w2:
> 
> And 3w4:


That's informative, thank you. I can find points in both of those that remind me of Lockhart though.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Blue Soul said:


> That's informative, thank you. I can find points in both of those that remind me of Lockhart though.


Yeah. If anything, I'd say that the bulleted points just confirm that Lockheart's a total 3.  (In my opinion, anyway.)


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

throughtheroses said:


> Yeah. If anything, I'd say that the bulleted points just confirm that Lockheart's a total 3.  (In my opinion, anyway.)


Exactly.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

BelladonnaPoe said:


> The 2 is more about helping others, not really ambition. Ambition is more of the 3's gambit. 2s are searching for love and self affirmation through relationships with others. Lockhart never really show that kind of behavior other than needing public praise. However, the public affirmation is always in response to his "accomplishments" which is clearly what he wants.
> 
> There is evidence of both wings in Lockhart based on your descriptions, but I think that is reading far too much into the character. Lockhart is, by design, a farce. He's a nothing little man standing on the stolen accomplishments of other wizards. In my own understanding and interpretation of the character, you could make the argument that Lockhart is at a moderate health level for the 3w4 and just doesn't care that he has no real accomplishments. He clearly just wants glory and to be fawned over for doing as little work as possible.
> 
> But that's just my interpretation.


http://personalitycafe.com/type-2-f...-twos-according-beatrice-chestnut.html#/enter


3w4 is still a 3 ofc, and there will be some 2 traits too, but there is still some...w4 lol
I can see no 4 in him, what you said about glory and wanting to be fawned over in such way is much more like 2 and 3 combination.








:laughing:



Blue Soul said:


> That's informative, thank you. I can find points in both of those that remind me of Lockhart though.


Well, they are some 3w4 ones that fit but overall he is extremely attention seeking, vain, boastful and consciously deceptive and not very ashamed of most of it. To the point that it makes me doubt 3 but not sure


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

throughtheroses said:


> Snape is the other side of 5. While Dumbledore exemplifies the kooky professor who's secretly an analytical mastermind (5w4), Snape brings in the self-aware insecurity and isolation of the 5w6. He is cynical about his detachment and throws himself completely into his studies and work, perfecting preexisting potion recipes and exploring the Dark Arts. 5s want to be the best in their chosen fields in order to be intellectually dominant, and Snape exhibits that perfectly.
> 
> That fascination is also why I put the 3w2 as his heart center. Although it may seem strange on a surface level, Snape has a very glamorous alter ego that he uses to build up his private self-image: The Half-Blood Prince. 3s are known for workaholism, and Snape throws himself completely into whatever 'job' he has, whether that's being the Potions Master or betraying Voldemort on the sly. Snape also seems to have a strange awareness of appearances, since he could in fact pull a fast one on Voldemort, and he seems unhealthily out-of-touch with his own emotions (even his "I love Lily" thing is clearly not dealt with in a remotely healthy way). People who have a strong 3-fix fear rejection and need admiration more than anything, and I think Snape's Worst Memory is an ideal reflection of that. Similarly, 3s at their worst become vindictive and obsessive, and, well...  *The 2-wing is mostly because of his tendency towards obsessive devotion, even at risk of ignoring his own needs (which a w4 would be hard-pressed to do).* Not all 3w2s are like that, of course, but he's not exactly a cognitively healthy individual.
> 
> As for his gut center of 1w2, I think he has a noticeable perfectionistic and idealistic streak in his own weird Snape way. Unhealthy 1s can also be pretty judgmental, and Snape is certainly that!


This is a good post, thank you 

Can you say a bit more about the part in bold?


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

lets mosey said:


> This is a good post, thank you
> 
> Can you say a bit more about the part in bold?


Sure thing. 

Basically, Snape becomes almost slavishly devoted to his chosen causes or people: Lily, the Dark Arts, Voldemort (then Dumbledore), etc. His loyalty is unquestionable once earned, and his obsessions are deep to the point of unhealthiness. This reminds me of the dark side of 2, which is all about manipulation and disturbing self-sacrifice. He decides that he'll do anything for Dumbledore--even _kill_ Dumbledore himself, no matter how difficult it was for him. I'm sure Voldemort put him through several atrocities, but his loyalty (to Dumbledore, as it turned out) was unswerving. And of course, he remained devoted to Lily long past what would be considered normal or healthy. Even though it would have been better for him, emotionally speaking and otherwise, to move on, he didn't. And of course, he wasn't fully aware of the detrimental emotional effects of such behavior because of his dissociated 3-fix.

3w4s have slightly more self-awareness (and, arguably, selfishness). They're much more aware of how they feel, and their own personal experiences and needs are more important to them than those of others--especially when unhealthy. The dark 3w2 becomes obsessive and borderline creepy, and the 3w4 wallows in self-pity.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I third Luna as 9, was going to mention that
Too genuinely blasé and open/kind to be anything but!


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> I third Luna as 9, was going to mention that
> Too genuinely blasé and open/kind to be anything but!


Hmm. I see where you're coming from, but I see Luna as being more interested in knowledge than peace. That's why I typed her as a 5, anyway (even so, she would definitely have a strong 9-fix).


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

throughtheroses said:


> Hmm. I see where you're coming from, but I see Luna as being more interested in knowledge than peace. That's why I typed her as a 5, anyway (even so, she would definitely have a strong 9-fix).


I would agree with this statement but I don't see her concerned with hoarding knowledge or 'knowledge-as-power' the way I think Fives do

I think I've come to see Dumbledore as a Five who gives off a gentle, eccentric 9ish vibe [partly on purpose imo] but I don't see Luna the same way, to me they have very different cores. Though that could be any number of things

Either way Five and Nine in the tritype


----------



## BelladonnaPoe (May 26, 2016)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> I would agree with this statement but I don't see her concerned with hoarding knowledge or 'knowledge-as-power' the way I think Fives do
> 
> I think I've come to see Dumbledore as a Five who gives off a gentle, eccentric 9ish vibe [partly on purpose imo] but I don't see Luna the same way, to me they have very different cores. Though that could be any number of things
> 
> Either way Five and Nine in the tritype


I would have to disagree with you actually. Speaking as a five, I can honestly say that I don't find much "power" in knowledge, but interest. I think the fives that you are most familiar with are 5w6's, which can very much be that way. However, 5w4's can be more airy or "spacy" like Luna. 

Also, I've been doing some "light reading" (tee hee) and found this very interesting description of fives that, to me, screams Luna:



> "Many Fives seem emotionless, dry, and lacking in vitality. Although they may experience intense
> emotions and have very active and penetrating minds, they show very little of this inner world to
> others. Energetically they may seem wispy and sometimes even fragile, as if not fully inhabiting their
> bodies. It is as though they are a little removed, withholding themselves from fully entering into
> ...


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I did not read them that way at all!
> I felt more 'sx-ness' coming from Hermione and Ron. especially compared to Ginny and Harry...maybe just because they have a mini Sam-and-Diane thing going on for a few years
> I guess it's a pretty sx-last series altogether though.


I think part of it might be preference. Personally I didn't care for Hermione/Ron much, but that was also because I didn't find Ron very attractive (sorry Ron =P) (That and I didn't tend to like canon couples much, because less canon things seemed more interesting. Perhaps a novelty thing. Now I'm not like that as much though)

But yeah, I didn't read the books for romance much.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Distortions said:


> Lol, weird how?


 @Pressed Flowers explained it really well)

I mean not _weird_, actually pretty normal, just not my idea of an ideal relationship.


Harry and Ginny seemed more sx-ish to me


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Luna-9w1 sp/so


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Distortions said:


> I think part of it might be preference. Personally I didn't care for Hermione/Ron much, but that was also because I didn't find Ron very attractive (sorry Ron =P) (That and I didn't tend to like canon couples much, because less canon things seemed more interesting. Perhaps a novelty thing. Now I'm not like that as much though)
> 
> But yeah, I didn't read the books for romance much.


Tonks and Lupin were The Couple Of The Series imo
gosh I remember scanning and scanning the books for every mention of them together, I think I practically thought the series was about them))

Besides Snape and Lily obviously, not actually a couple

I did like Hermione and Ron though. Though...maybe in a different way, I guess it's hard for me to really think of them as a couple. I saw some cute music videos for them which sorta warmed me up more to them and I guess that's what I've been thinking about haha but even then I guess it's more about...friendship and such

I think Harry not being in the relationship probably affects that too, of course


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Luna's father was a Five though, from what I remember
prolly w4

I actually haven't read these books in the longest time

OT edit: why am I not a legend anymore? :shocked:










I have been demoted (
wait, my post count has dropped
Maybe this is good, maybe embarrassing old posts are gone


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I haven't read past book 4 (although my older sister took me to all the films), but Luna doesn't seem 9ish to me. 9s are often described as very 'grounded', whereas she's quite cerebral. I'd say her 'apathy' is in fact 'objectivity' and remaining neutral in emotive situations not because of not wanting to take sides, but because of observing the situation as an outsider.
As far as I remember, she also tended towards inadvertently causing conflict by just stating her opinion on things, no matter how that was received. she also doesn't have the 'merging with others' quality 9s tend to have, but is very distinctly apart from them.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> OT edit: why am I not a legend anymore? :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Fairy Tales has been moved to 'spam world' where posts don't count towards your total count.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

owlet said:


> Looks like Fairy Tales has been moved to 'spam world' where posts don't count towards your total count.


Darn, I was really hoping things had been deleted
Oh well
This is kinda nice still!


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

So I'm never gonna be a legend :crying:
I hope they don't change my name color back to orange :/
I feel like it could happen, the color never changes immediately

Edit: actually do hope they change it, this purple+orange is annoying me


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

owlet said:


> As far as I remember, she also tended towards inadvertently causing conflict by just stating her opinion on things, no matter how that was received. she also doesn't have the 'merging with others' quality 9s tend to have, but is very distinctly apart from them.


Because she was 'mentally checked out'/almost unaware of the effect. There was no conflict for her; she was just expressing her worldview.
she's distinctly apart in the sense of 'a bit peculiar', she has her own ideas, but Nines do too. They're not just in a constant state of merging.

Plus...her ceiling...










[fan depiction]

[That was in the 7th book though]


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> So I'm never gonna be a legend :crying:
> I hope they don't change my name color back to orange :/
> I feel like it could happen, the color never changes immediately
> 
> Edit: actually do hope they change it, this purple+orange is annoying me


I think it'll change
Which will be for the better, these color combinations are terrible
[really hated orange ((]

______________________

re: Luna

There's no ego-stinginess and I doubt avarice is her problem
She doesn't even really hide or collect information; she is simply very matter-of-fact about what she thinks
I think that can be grounded @owlet
I mean, the things she thinks are as grounded as they are cerebral
Also...not that much fear, I'd imagine a Five would put a lot more work into defending her beliefs, instead she's just very serious and...'it is what it is'. 










I think this is more Nine than Five

and she's so whimsical and floaty


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> I think Harry not being in the relationship probably affects that too, of course


You mean since we pretty much only see them through his point of view? Probably.

(Reminds me I saw this post about how the way Ron and Hermione argue and stuff would make Harry uncomfortable because of how he grew up with an abusive family, so for him it might come across as dysfunctional while they perhaps find it arousing. Or something along those lines. Sadly I did not save it.)



Phoenix Virtue said:


>


I think 5s can also have this going to them as well to be fair.

Although she did seem more 9ish to me from what I remember...


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

I've read a million threads about this, but there are some interesting points made here...I'm not such a super fan that I will type every character but here are some main ones:

Harry- 9w8 sp/sx (ISFP 369)
Ron- 6w7 sp/so (ESFP 369)
Hermione- 1w2 so/sp (ESTJ 137)
Draco- 3w4 sp/sx (ENTJ 378)
Snape- 1w9 sx/sp (INTJ 145) 
*Note: I did always assume he was either a 4w5 or 5w4, but 1w9 actually makes a lot of sense, especially considering he would disintegrate to 4.*
Fred and George- 7w8 sp/sx (ENTP 378?)
Luna- *Okay, has anyone ever considered 7 for Luna? I've always heard 5 or 9 but why not 7? I think she fits the description of sexual 7 quite well (according to Chestnut). There are introverted sevens, though rare. In fact, she could be Ne dom. I don't necessarily even think she is an introvert. *
7w6 sx/so (ENFP/INFJ? 479)
Molly- 2w1 sp/so (ESFJ 126)
Dumblydore- *Dumbledore has always confused me a lot, but is it possible he is a seven as well? I don't want to make any claims about him until I reread for the fourth time, but I think it is either 7, 3, or 5.*
McGonagall- 1w9 so/sp (ISTJ 135)
Lupin- 9w1 sp/so (INFP 269)
Sirius- 7w8 sp/sx (ENFP 278)


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@No_this_is_patrick
7 for Luna, hmm...

Why 7-fix for Hermione?


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

Distortions said:


> @No_this_is_patrick
> 7 for Luna, hmm...
> 
> Why 7-fix for Hermione?


It could have gone any way really, 7 5 or 6. She certainly has a variety of interests though and is very adventurous for a 1.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Distortions said:


> I think 5s can also have this going to them as well to be fair.
> 
> Although she did seem more 9ish to me from what I remember...


Oh, I agree, but I still think it would be different
Not sure how to phrase it :/
[I mean loads of 9s are self-conscious etc., Luna of course has some traits that are unique to herself]

Intrigued by the suggestion of 7

still think 9 but kinda want to see more about that


----------

